# Step at door (path of egress)



## error404 (Oct 13, 2020)

Let's say we needed to raise the finish floor for an entire existing Condominium unit 6". Is it allow to have a step at the door at the path of egress? See sketch below.

Project falls under the Florida Building Code (based on IBC) and the NFPA 101 Life safety

Thanks


----------



## error404 (Oct 13, 2020)

Looking at NFPA 101 (will exception 7.2.1.3.6 work in my favor) :

7.2.1.3.1 The elevation of the floor surfaces on both sides of a
door opening shall not vary by more than 1⁄2 in. (13 mm),
unless otherwise permitted by 7.2.1.3.5 or 7.2.1.3.6.

7.2.1.3.6 In existing buildings, a door assembly at the top of a stair shall be permitted to open directly at a stair, provided that the door leaf does not swing over the stair and that the door opening serves an area with an occupant load of fewer than 50 persons.

How about if the step is directly at the Stairways 1 / 2?

Thanks


----------



## ICE (Oct 13, 2020)

Where in the USA is NFPA 101 enforced?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 14, 2020)

creating a trip hazard!


----------

